# VA-NC-SC Frogging Group



## bluedart

I'm going to start putting together a group for those froggers in VA, NC, and SC... some of us would have to drive a bit too far to hit up MADS. If you're interested, post a reply here so we can get an idea of who can attend and when. I'm looking at a July or August date for the first meeting--this will give us time to recover from IAD. Who's interested? I'm getting in contact with someone right now as to a meeting place... it'll be an awesome first meeting if they can come through.


----------



## black_envy

Well I would be very interested in attending as I will be in South Carolina for about a week sometime in August (But I don't remember which week I'll get back to you) Myrtle Beach might be a bit too far though


----------



## spydrmn12285

Sure, I'm up for a meet. Maybe this'll make up for IAD.  as far as meeting people is concerned.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I would be interested as well. We tried to start something around SC, NC area last year but it never took off. I live right outside of Myrtle Beach so anything around a 2 hour drive works for me.
Jason


----------



## Guest

Im here in Richmond VA and would be interested in a group/ club! Id like to learn as much as possible from you all.


----------



## vet_boy77

I'm also in Richmond and looking for something close and accesible.
John


----------



## bluedart

I'll be in Richmond in 4 months when college starts back up...

Just thought I'd add to the Richmond crowd.


----------



## TimStout

I'm just outside of Charleston SC.


----------



## black_envy

I'll be in SC from August 19th-24th if that helps


----------



## jmcc000

Linville NC here. Its over by Boone in NW NC, right by Tenn. Id be more that happy to have a group over sometime like i did in Florida a few times.
Jason


----------



## drbp

jmcc000 said:


> Linville NC here. Its over by Boone in NW NC, right by Tenn. Id be more that happy to have a group over sometime like i did in Florida a few times.
> Jason


If that happened I'm sure I'd make it (any drive less than two hours sounds great).


----------



## hoyta

*hmmm*

I'm down for anything- Edenton, NC here. I can also host a meeting, and it would be a halfway point for some of you guys to meet.


----------



## bluedart

Ok--I've gotten no response from the spot I was thinking of originally, so if anyone is interested in hosting sometime in June or July, PM me.


----------



## Guest

H'm I dont think I can host but I will try to make it there for Virginians; sometime in June or July would be awesome.


----------



## kateberg

I'm in Raleigh/Durham area (NC), I would love to attend a meeting and get more information and learn from all of you.


----------



## HappyHippos1

I'm in Myrtle Beach, SC. I'd love to go to a meeting!?


----------



## abarrera2

I'm in NE Tennessee and will go within 5 hours any direction.

Antonio


----------



## Guest

So. . . 

Anyone want to make a meeting sometime in the Virginia area sometime this summer? Maybe even a club?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I will speak for the SC crew saying richmond is probably to far. Raleigh area works for a good central point for me.
Jason


----------



## kateberg

*Meeting in VA, NC or SC*

I would be happy to host a meeting at my house in Holly Springs, NC (just outside of Raleigh/Durham. But keep in mind I'm a newbie and need info... I won't be rich in information, but I can certainly host a meeting.


----------



## spydrmn12285

has there been any update on a possible meet? I'm just about ready to order some plants!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am considering doing the show in Raleigh in late summer. That would be a good time for me to meet and I will have plants and frogs for sale as well. Maybe someone local can set something up then.
Jason


----------



## kateberg

Jason DeSantis said:


> I am considering doing the show in Raleigh in late summer. That would be a good time for me to meet and I will have plants and frogs for sale as well. Maybe someone local can set something up then.
> Jason


Not a problem, I can host something at my house. I live about 15-20 min. from the North Carolina State fairgrounds and I work right next door. 

Kate
Holly Springs, NC


----------



## NCStateHerps

*Raleigh Meet*

I am based in Raleigh and would be interested in getting up with some of the frog people in the region...


----------



## Fidel

I'm down. And I will definatley be at the Raliegh show, with a few friends. Post an update.


----------



## bluedart

Well, let's get a volunteer for certain with some possible meeting dates. It seems like the day of the Raleigh show would be good... I'm attending school in Richmond without a car, so I don't know that I'll be able to make it.


----------



## bluedart

Any takers?


----------



## HappyHippos1

bump, Anything?


----------



## NCStateHerps

any further interest on this subject?


----------



## EricT

New guy here... I would love to get together and see some other folks set-ups... I could really use the chance to see other peoples tanks/rooms... Roanoke Va..


----------



## AlexD

Raleigh is a long way for me, but very doable this summer.


----------



## EricT

I would be willing to travel a few hours to get to know a few people and see some set-ups...


----------



## jmcc000

All are welcome
Im thinking i need another 2-3 weeks.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34024


----------



## Frognut

Im most likely relocating to Charleston SC between now and spring. I am heart broken to downsize my collection! just wondering if any one would be willing to help on the reciving end of this move? or advice on moving them? I have breeding Creeks, variablis, Azureus, at the moment. breaking down all the vivs seems to be my only option, rebuilding would take weeks/mounths?


----------



## EricT

Frognut said:


> Im most likely relocating to Charleston SC between now and spring. I am heart broken to downsize my collection! just wondering if any one would be willing to help on the reciving end of this move? or advice on moving them? I have breeding Creeks, variablis, Azureus, at the moment. breaking down all the vivs seems to be my only option, rebuilding would take weeks/mounths?


I am a good bit away from Charleston , but I do head up there on occasion for work. If there is anyway I can help whatsoever please feel free to PM me ...


----------



## jmcc000

To everyone that has been waiting on me to get a date together. 
Im still waiting on the painters to get done to move in the frogroom. The way it looks we will be looking at a mid to late feb date.
Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Frognut

I am now in Summerville SC, moved with a car full of frogs and 2 cats! The pums sang the whole way down! There were even pum. Tads that hached durring the trip and were moved by the parents a few days later? They didn't seem to mind the trip too much. 

I am verry interested in attending meetings! Keep me posted.


----------



## harrywitmore

I would love to be there. Please pick a central location if possible which would most likely be in NC somewhere.

Great idea though!


----------



## TimStout

Whats the good word on getting together. It would be 4 1/2 hr for me but I would still enjoy meeting folks from the area.


----------



## bluedart

Update!
Jason has agreed to hold a meeting, and we're aiming for sometime towards the end of March, perhaps early April. Let's hear some date suggestions.


----------



## HappyHippos1

I know some students will have spring break towards the end of April. Not sure if that matters or not to a lot of people. 

I would rather the meeting probably be in April or the last weekend in March. I"ll be gone the 14th til the 23rd.


----------



## slipperheads

Well it looks like Jason has set up his meeting; is there something we could do for north-eatern NC-VA people? I am here in Richmond and would like to get something started, thanks


----------



## Nash

Raleigh sounds cool. I'll go with Fidel but Ill have to drive because he cant afford gas. I am also hyped that Jason Desantis is going to be vending at the Raleigh show. It will be nice to have someone other than Under the Canopy and LLL selling frog related merchandise.


----------



## HappyHippos1

If you think JMC is Jason Desantis he's not. 

Rumor has it that Jason Desantis (previous owner of DFD) got out of frogs. :shock: 

Anyways Jason I look forward to coming up for a meeting in March or so.


----------



## Nash

Jason DeSantis said:


> I am considering doing the show in Raleigh in late summer. That would be a good time for me to meet and I will have plants and frogs for sale as well. Maybe someone local can set something up then.
> Jason


This is what I was reffering to.


----------



## HappyHippos1

My apologies Nash. I believe that post is old though and Jason won't be around. Is the Raleigh show good for PDFs? I'm considering driving up.


----------



## Nash

No its actually pretty bad. Under the Canopy is there but the frogs they have sold in the past are so small that I am hesitant to buy from them. I keep chameleons and turtles and cresteds though so I like to go for supplies and what not.


----------



## EricT

§lipperhead said:


> Well it looks like Jason has set up his meeting; is there something we could do for north-eatern NC-VA people? I am here in Richmond and would like to get something started, thanks


I am over in Roanoke, about an hour or two away from Richmond.. and , I agree , I would like something round this way ...


----------



## Elphaba

I can't host either -- really tiny apartment here -- but I would love to meet all of ya! I'm in the Chapel Hill/Durham area.

All the best,
Ash


----------



## Fidel

Nash, thank you for pointing out that I am broke. I'm going to print out your post where you said you were driving so you won't recant.


----------



## bluedart

Jason lives in Boone, NC. It's a decent middle spot for VA, NC, and SC, so there really shouldn't be too many complaints. He's got quite a nice collection and is willing to hold our meeting. So, start throwing out dates. 

I like March 29th.


----------



## jmcc000

Hey all,
Sometime in march would be nice. And for anyone that is into reeftanks im starting to set up a 300 gallon frag system. By that time ill have some pumilio froglets available also.


----------



## chadbandman

*March 29th rocks*

atleast for me.

chad


----------



## EricT

jmcc000 said:


> Hey all,
> Sometime in march would be nice. And for anyone that is into reeftanks im starting to set up a 300 gallon frag system. By that time ill have some pumilio froglets available also.


I am into Reefs , If I can make it up I will bring you some of the local corals ...


----------



## Phoxman

*Re: Boone Meeting*

Has anyone set a date yet. I would love to come, but I need to plan several weeks in advance.


----------



## Elphaba

Pum froglets, you say? What kinds, Jason? :twisted: 

~Ash


----------



## jmcc000

Right now i have Cayo De Aqua, Basti, Escudos, and Man creek.


----------



## bluedart

Come on people, if you wanna throw out a date do it, that's how we figure out when this meeting thing is gonna happen


----------



## NCStateHerps

*just a note*

Here in Raleigh, we're having the annual Reptile & Amphibian Day on March 15th at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences...if you guys can avoid that weekend it would be great...unless you want to schedule the meeting for here :lol:


----------



## Frognut

a sunday would be great! 
I have a few N. fireball pups, rooted cuttings and lots of Azureus to bring if anyone is interested. looking for thumbs and pums I dont have. also anyone bringing suplies I need some cork tubes.


----------



## Frognut

hoyta can you fill us in on time place date of this meeting?
http://www.dartden.com/viewtopic.php?t=1318


----------



## HappyHippos1

Would be nice, but if I'm not mistaken that was post in July 2006. Got a time machine to go back to the past ?


----------



## Frognut

oops!  I guess its true not much happining over there in the den? sorry it looked like a new post with the same show coming up. I will tinker a bit in the garege and get the ole time machine running again :lol: 

any date for our meeting? I would love to meet you all.


----------



## Fidel

How about sunday March 9th?

That is spring break for me, otherwise it will be hard for me to get away.


----------



## Frognut

Hey! just wondering what people have to bring to the meeting?
I have any of my larger darts (still downsizeing to just thumbs and pums) a bunch of plants. I should have variablis. and creeks in late summer. Also it may be nice if everyone puts in there signature what frogs they work with. 


I am looking for a calling Intermedious. open to trades, or could just purchase. I have 4 females that are over 2yrs old.


----------



## Fidel

Anybody have a male leuc they could sell me at the meet, if there ever is one??????????


----------



## Frognut

*Re:*



jmcc000 said:


> Hey all,
> Sometime in march would be nice. And for anyone that is into reeftanks im starting to set up a 300 gallon frag system. By that time ill have some pumilio froglets available also.


Any update? March 9th should work for me, or any sunday.


----------



## TimStout

It's a buisy weekend but March 9th should work for me as well.
I'll have juvi leucs, sub-adult green and black auratus, juvi and sub-adult Yellowbacks, 07 rio/guarumos, 07 man creeks, and A proven female Nabors line cobalt. I probably won't bring all so PM me in advance.


----------



## EricT

I am willing to come to a meet any weekend other than March 14th .. 

Anyone who is looking to sell any types of Frogs at all please PM me (or post here and I will PM you)with Names , Quantity available , and prices. I am looking to pick up about a dozen frogs in the next month or so and also have some friends looking for some 1st time frogs... Thanks!


----------



## EricT

Ok ... So since the last meeting didn't pan out , maybe we can try again ? .... I am up for a meet most any weekend , and would love to have one sooner than later... 

I found info. on a show in Raleigh in May on the 3rd and 4th ... How about a get together right around that time? Here is the info to the show... 

Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Expo
May 3 & 4, 2008 
August 30 & 31, 2008
Raleigh, NC




Let's see if we can't get together  
...


----------



## slipperheads

Good idea, Eric. I'm up for that.


----------



## adrian72

Well Eric I might think about it...... Ok I'm in.


----------



## kateberg

I live local in the area and am happy to host a meeting at my house. I have an 8 yr old son that loves everything frog! I have 2 Panamanian and 2 Blue Azureus. We want to expand our habitat to a 75 gallon aquarium (its in the basement waiting for me to get the energy). Then I will certainly expand our collection also.

Let me know what y'all want to do and I'll arrange something at my house unless you have another place you want to meet.

Kate B.
Holly Springs, NC
(Raleigh/Durham Area)


----------



## slipperheads

Sounds good, Kate. I'm sure we can get s small get-together going before the show starts. Last year the place was packed! UTCF was there, along with some other exotic froggers.


----------



## kateberg

Under the Canopy Farms is where I have gotten all of my frogs, they have been great! This year I am looking for Chocolate Frogs. Black Jungle had them, but they are sold out. I look forward to getting together, keep in touch!

Kate


----------



## Elphaba

Now this is something I could also host! I live in Durham about fifteen to twenty minutes from the show; I go every year and would love to meet some semi-local froggers! In terms of frogs, I have D. azureus, D. imitator 'imitator', D. imitator 'intermedius', a single lone D. tinctorius 'Blue Sipaliwini', and ohmiGOD numbers of C. azureiventris that I've slowly been pawning off on friends and various responsible classrooms who are enjoying the territorial little buggers immensely. 

If Kate wanted to host at her house, that's cool -- she's probably got tons more room.  However, if we wanted to do a before-and-after thing, like meet at one place and then, after the show, do dinner/lunch/frog show-me-yer-goods or something, I would be perfectly willing to host that (or the 'before' part, provided anyone wanted to do that). I could make barbeque! And cookies! And death chocolates. And snacks... mm, food...

Also, if anyone wants any C. azureiventris, I might have a couple of sub-adults available at that time. I'm considerably thinning them out with the interested middle school teachers, but I've still got a few right now that could use some homes and if anyone'll let me know, you can have them for cheapy-cheapy. I might also be interested in selling my azureus (but probably not; I love them so) or my Blue Sip, though I'd rather pair the Blue Sip than anything else. I also like trades! Like Kate, I too am interested in procuring some Chocolate Leucs, and I love thumbnails, Tincs... loads of stuff. Let me know what you've got/are bringing!

On a final note, I also have a lot of selaginella. I mean enough to eat your house. Random cuttings or other stuff too. If there are enough people coming to this show that might be interested in doing a plant swap, count me in!

Best and looking forward to seeing y'all,
Ash


----------



## EricT

Allright !!! This is awesome! .. Great response from people... So does anyone have a preference as to which day the 3rd or the 4th? I have a family type deal on the 3rd but copuld most likely make it out there for 2-3 on Sat.. and otherwise have all day on the sunday ... 

Also maybe we can do a before and after , or as my lovely better half said jokingly as she was snickering and infering that I was a Geek , we could visit a few local Froggers and do a "Frog Crawl"  ... Maybe between now and then we can figure out who is local in the area and close in proximity that wants some company , and go from there...

So far we have Kate and Ash who have been generous enough to host...

As far as Under The Canopy goes , does anyone know how to contact them other than email? I have sent a few and a couple through thier site as well hoping that I could buy a few things from them and pick them up in person at a show and haven't heard anything ... 

Also maybe we can arrange some kind of Plant and/or Frog group buy ....Anyhow , I am probably getting ahead of myself...


Ash I would be interested in a few of the C. azureiventris ... 

If anyone has anything for sale or are looking for anything post it here....


This sounds like it will be a good time ... I look forward to meeting everyone ...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

You probably wont be able to get a hold of under the canopy. I used to live 10 minutes from them and called many times with no response. They are constantly up and down the east coast at shows and dont have time to answer emails. Your best bet is to just see them at the show.
Jason


----------



## Elphaba

I second what Jason said about Under the Canopy. They are pretty hard to get in touch with via email or even on the phone -- it's best just to get to the show early and see what they've got before the hordes start showing up. They are incredibly nice people: if you find something you like and ask them to hold it, they tend to without even a deposit. Do keep in mind, though, that the majority of what they're selling will be very small froglets. I've only ever seen a few adults at this particular show -- though they almost always have auratus adults -- and I've been an attendant several times. 

Just let me know what's up! I haven't got a lot of room, but I'd surely be willing to give up my place for a day for the sake of frogs. 

~Ash


----------



## EricT

Yeah I guess it is slightly disapointing about UTCF ... Allthough I understand , I was hoping to get some of the things from thier website and pick them up in person . I saw them at the last Richmond Show and indeed they were incredibly nice , but they didnt have a lot of the things with them that are listed on their site .... Ah well ... I will take what I can get... Are the prices on thier website pretty representative of thier show prices?


I am just hoping to see a few deals there...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah there prices are the same at the show. They may not of changed them in awhile but they usually only go up by $5 at a time. The last time I saw them at the raleigh show they had a good number of frogletts. I have bought a sexed pair from them at a show before. They do as well have many adults at the show but like Ash said you need to show up early on the first day to get the best selection. Oh and they are very nice people, busy but nice.
Jason


----------



## NCStateHerps

I'd be interested in acquiring pups/cuttings/various plants from people - the only downfall to doing it the weekend of the Reptile & Exotic show is I'll be working the PARC (Partners in Amphibian and Reptile Conservation) and NC Herpetological Society booths for at least part of both days - so maybe for those of you who come we can arrange a common meeting time/place at the show?

:arrow: - LLL Reptile will be at the show and they usually have some frogs, although I am never very satisfied with their prices and they don't breed frogs themselves, so no background info is available.


----------



## kateberg

Ash, 

Maybe you should host the event. My house is on the market and it looks like we are going to get an offer this weekend so it could be very hectic at that time!

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## Elphaba

That's no problem here! I just need to get a roundabout time of arrival closer to the date so I can let my roommate know when there will be intruders into our realm of living... :lol: If y'all want food, too, please start giving me some ideas as to what to make! I can do some good ole North Carolina barbeque or just desserts, or nothing if no one's gonna be hungry -- just let me know. 

Best,
Ash


----------



## slipperheads

I guess it depends on the time of day, Ash. Maybe after going to UTCF early the get-together can be later, towards noon?


----------



## EricT

So I am planning coming up either late on the 3rd but most likely and more conviently for me Sunday .. Don't let that effect the plans one way or the other but I wouls still like to meet a few people...  So I guess let's figure out which day and then we can work on the time... I really am looking forward to this!


----------



## Frognut

Sunday is best for me. I have lots of 4+ month old azureus, a few Man Creek froglets, Reticulated Auratus, Auratus Campana and soon variablis. loads of viv plants, fireball pups, live spag. moss, Alocasia, begonias, creeping fig, mini orchids...... feeder insects as well, tropical springs, RFBs, dwarf white isopods, wingless melos......

I am looking for a *calling intermedious*, I am open to trades as I have 4 females about 3 years old.

send me a PM if interested


----------



## adrian72

I am looking forward to meeting you all, I just hope that things work out so that we can meet before or after or even both. 
I am not ready for more frogs but I am always looking for new cultures and plants.
Thanks all who stated that they would host.

As you get older time seems to move faster, this is about the only time I readly don't mind time passing a little faster.  

Adrian


----------



## EricT

Frognut said:


> Sunday is best for me. I have lots of 4+ month old azureus, a few Man Creek froglets, Reticulated Auratus, Auratus Campana and soon variablis. loads of viv plants, fireball pups, live spag. moss, Alocasia, begonias, creeping fig, mini orchids...... feeder insects as well, tropical springs, RFBs, dwarf white isopods, wingless melos......
> 
> I am looking for a *calling intermedious*, I am open to trades as I have 4 females about 3 years old.
> 
> send me a PM if interested


I will probably be ready for a few more frogs by then ... I would love to see some of the frogs you have ... If you get a chance maybe you can post some here in case any may be interested...


----------



## Frognut

EricT said:


> I will probably be ready for a few more frogs by then ... I would love to see some of the frogs you have ... If you get a chance maybe you can post some here in case any may be interested...


If I can get some time this weekend I will take some pictures of frogs/plants and post them here.


----------



## EricT

Can't wait to see them! ... Actually can't wait to see some things live as well...


----------



## bluedart

Wow guys, good to see some concrete discussion. What I gather is as follows:
Ash will be graciously hosting and--by the sounds of it--feeding our first meeting. 

We still need to pick a specific date and time. Saturday or Sunday--either is good for me. 

My recommendation for a time slot would be 1-4. That should give *most* people enough time to hit the show for a few hours and then get back on the road. The show opens at 10 and closes at 5, so if some people wanted to hit the meeting first they could still leave and get to the show for a bit. 

How does that sound to everyone (specifically Ash )

Sunday, May 4th from 1-4?


----------



## Elphaba

Hi all,

That sounds good to me.  Remember though, my apartment is small and my room is even smaller, so I hope y'all aren't expecting grandness and such! I shall distract you from the tiny space with delicious foodstuffs...

On another note: I'm planning on going to the show on Saturday (bright and early) as well as Sunday, so if anyone has anything they want me to keep a sharp eye out for and buy for them before they arrive, please let me know -- I'm sure we could work something out! I'm more on the lookout for geckos than I am frogs, but I too might pick up something. We'll just have to see, right?

For food -- what do y'all like? Give me some ideas! I can make something (I have mentioned before that I make a mean barbeque, and I am skilled in the art of dessert-making from years of babysitting) or we can go the simple route and order pizza. I am perfectly open to suggestions. If anyone is allergic to anything, please PM me about it and I promise I won't lace whatever we have with edible death.

Best,
Ash


----------



## HappyHippos1

Sorry I think i missed it scanning the recent posts. What is the show and it is in raleigh? Thanks. Still considering but I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## slipperheads

HappyHippos1 said:


> Sorry I think i missed it scanning the recent posts. What is the show and it is in raleigh? Thanks. Still considering but I doubt I'll make it.


The Raleigh Reptile Expo  . 
http://www.gilaproductions.com/ral/ralmain.html


----------



## adrian72

I will have to see what comes up. I leave my house to go to work ay 5.30 am Mon-Fri, so Sunday might me out for a meet. 
Sat would be my vote


----------



## EricT

I will most likely be driving up with Adrian , So my vote is for Sun as well ... Either way I hope to meet as many people as possible...


----------



## adrian72

bluedart said:


> Wow guys, good to see some concrete discussion. What I gather is as follows:
> Ash will be graciously hosting and--by the sounds of it--feeding our first meeting.
> 
> We still need to pick a specific date and time. Saturday or Sunday--either is good for me.
> 
> My recommendation for a time slot would be 1-4. That should give *most* people enough time to hit the show for a few hours and then get back on the road. The show opens at 10 and closes at 5, so if some people wanted to hit the meeting first they could still leave and get to the show for a bit.
> 
> How does that sound to everyone (specifically Ash )
> 
> Sunday, May 4th from 1-4?


If I can get on the road around 4-5pm then I would do Sunday it is a 3hr drive, as my wife keeps on telling me I am not getting any younger.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Hey guys,

I know some of you are fairly close, especially those of you in VA, so I thought it would be appropriate to post here. Some of us are trying to get a group order together for some custom front opening glass enclosures. If interested, please follow the link and scroll to the bottom of the page for more info.

northeast-f34/topic3960-1260.html

Mike


----------



## Elphaba

Hey all,

Cool post, Mike! I wish I had some room for some of those neat tanks. 

I'm good with either Saturday or Sunday, still -- I could entertain both days if that would be best.  I'm certainly going to the show each day, so I'd be more than happy to meet people there as well. I'd like to get a vague count within the next week and a half if that's okay with y'all.

Still looking for food suggestions! 

Best,
Ash


----------



## slipperheads

Should be there on Sunday sometime, however I will be back with a definite answer.


----------



## bluedart

We don't wanna do both days; I think that a split-meeting would dilute both pools too much to have a reeaaaalll get together hoe-down. Like I said, both days are good for me but I think Sunday would be the best over-all imho.


----------



## EricT

bluedart said:


> We don't wanna do both days; I think that a split-meeting would dilute both pools too much to have a reeaaaalll get together hoe-down. Like I said, both days are good for me but I think Sunday would be the best over-all imho.


 I agree with that... One day would definetly be better than a split for a get together , allthough I am sure some will be @ the show both days ...


----------



## slipperheads

Sunday is my vote. Why not make a poll Ash to get the plan straight  .

Sunday: 1
Saturday: 0
8)


----------



## Elphaba

Hey y'all,

I'm not exactly sure how to make a poll... :lol: But looking back over the posts, it definitely appears that Sunday is the preferred day. This is perfectly fine with me and doable on my end. Time of day doesn't really matter to me -- y'all are the ones driving here, so list your preferences and we'll see what works best for the most people.

If someone else knows how to make a poll, please feel free to do so!

Best,
Ash


----------



## slipperheads

The poll will be in the subforum forum where this thread is located! 

Click HERE:http://www.dendroboard.com/southeast-f35/topic38992.html


----------



## slipperheads

I am looking for a proven pair of pretty much anything I don't own... In particular rare tincs or intermedius... not looking for any pumilio at the moment.

Hit me up with what you have; I will be in Raleigh on Sunday and also at Ash's.

Thanks


----------



## adrian72

Any body have any woodlice or springtail cultures that they are willing to sell, that is also going to the show/meet on the 4th. I hope that there is going to be a vendor that sells them buy if not I would like to buy local.
Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Frognut

I could bring some springs and woodlice,these dwarf white isopods are so small that my thumbs eat the adults. as well as lots of 4+ month old azureus, Reticulated Auratus, Auratus Campana and soon variablis. loads of viv plants, fireball pups, live spag. moss, Alocasia, begonias, creeping fig, peperomia...... feeder insects as well, tropical springs, RFBs, dwarf white isopods, wingless melos......

I am looking for a calling intermedious, I am open to trades as I have 4 females about 3 years old


----------



## EricT

Frognut said:


> I could bring some springs and woodlice,these dwarf white isopods are so small that my thumbs eat the adults. as well as lots of 4+ month old azureus, Reticulated Auratus, Auratus Campana and soon variablis. loads of viv plants, fireball pups, live spag. moss, Alocasia, begonias, creeping fig, peperomia...... feeder insects as well, tropical springs, RFBs, dwarf white isopods, wingless melos......
> 
> I am looking for a calling intermedious, I am open to trades as I have 4 females about 3 years old



Did you ever end up taking any pictures? Do you know how much you will be asking for things?


----------



## adrian72

I would like to get a culture of woodlice and springtails from you if you could post or PM your price.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Elphaba

Hey all,

If you're coming to my house on Sunday, please send me a PM or IM me at Elphabasan on AIM to let me know. I'll then give you directions. 

Please ALSO let me know if you like barbeque and will be wanting some foodstuffs, and your drink preferences. 

Try to get this to me as soon as possible so I'll know how much food to make!

Also, what time are we doing this? Any part of the day works best for me, but y'all are the ones driving down here, so... let me know! Do we need another poll? If so, could someone make one? :lol: I'm not sure how to do so.

Best, and looking forward to seein' ya!

~Ash


----------



## Frognut

Ash

How about 1pm for the meeting?


----------



## Frognut

I am planning on spending the weekend in NC. I am also planning on going to the Botanical gardens on Sat. If anyone is interested in going you can PM me for contact info.


----------



## Elphaba

1pm on Sunday is good with me! Any opposed?

~Ash


----------



## EricT

See you then ...


----------



## Elphaba

Hey y'all,

Well, I've heard back from some people and gotten radio silence from others, so in order to make things maybe a little more simple:

910.658.3673.

That's my phone number. =) If you plan on coming to my apartment and haven't yet told me so, please send me a text or call me and let me know. I've only got sixteen buns for the barbeque over here, so if there's more of ya than meets the eye, tell me so I can gather more of those babies.

Also, if you need directions/get lost, please call!

~Ash


----------



## adrian72

Thank Ash for hosting,

After a very disappointing Retile Expo your meet made the trip worth it and also to meet others on the board. 

Once again thanks for hosting and for the great food.

Adrian.


----------



## EricT

Thanks Ash for having us , It was great to meet a few people from the boards ... 

I was disapointed by the Reptile show itself , but getting together with a few D-
Board members was well worth the drive...


----------



## Elphaba

I'm very glad y'all had fun!  It was great to meet all of you. I'm sorry about the bratty dog (especially for your sock, Scott) and the small space, but I was really happy to see y'all and I hope you'll come back again if you're ever in the area!

~Ash


----------



## ncsubowen

I'm in Raleigh, NC, just recently got started with a 20gal and two Azureus and a 40gal vertical with 4 imis, I'd always be down for meet n' greets, and can most certainly host.

-Scott


----------



## Frognut

Elphaba said:


> I'm very glad y'all had fun!  It was great to meet all of you. I'm sorry about the bratty dog (especially for your sock, Scott) and the small space, but I was really happy to see y'all and I hope you'll come back again if you're ever in the area!
> 
> ~Ash


No prob Ash! I have more socks :lol: I had a great time, and the BBQ great as well. For those who missed out, you really missed out on some great food!


----------



## TimStout

Sorry I havn't chimed in yet so here I go.
Great meeting all of you and thanks again Ash for hosting as well as providing good food. Hopefully we will be able to do this again in the near future. Scott and I briefly talked about hosting in the Charleston SC area next.


----------



## Frognut

I am thinking of vending at NAAC. I dont have alot to sell and would love to have someone to hang out with and fill the rest of the table  We could also car pool, and take turns seeing the speekers. I am thinking of taking a train, the price for me is between $100-150 round trip! thats less than half the gass for the entire trip! the draw back to the train is bringing less stuff or shipping to the show? I already have a room booked as well. PM me if interested.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I know some vendors ship their frogs to the event, if you weren't able to bring them with you on the train.


----------



## Frognut

Atlanta meeting at the botanical gardesn June 21st http://www.dendroboard.com/southeast/topic39282.html


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR

You guys are going to have a new member in the mix in a few weeks! My wife and I are moving to the Marion, VA. area. I hope to get to meet you all very soon. Oh, and any places to go look at frogs would be great input. This can definitely include private collections as well. I hope to be breeding with in a year or so.


----------



## Frognut

Anyone up for a August meeting in Charleston SC?


----------



## EricT

tItAnIuMhOpPeR said:


> You guys are going to have a new member in the mix in a few weeks! My wife and I are moving to the Marion, VA. area. I hope to get to meet you all very soon. Oh, and any places to go look at frogs would be great input. This can definitely include private collections as well. I hope to be breeding with in a year or so.



Hey there , Marion is not very far away at all ... Well relitively.. I go out that way for work about 2 times per month.. Straight shot down 81 ... As far as places to check out frogs? I dunno ... I know tha there are 3 "active" member down this way , and a few others who don't come around a ton just here in Roanoke area.... Give us a shout if you ever want to make it down this way , we all have fairly decent collections in a wide range of frogs... Hope to hear from you soon...




As Far as a meeting in SC , I would love to if work permits... I would more than likely end up staying in a hotel for a night ....


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR

EricT said:


> tItAnIuMhOpPeR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a new member in the mix in a few weeks! My wife and I are moving to the Marion, VA. area. I hope to get to meet you all very soon. Oh, and any places to go look at frogs would be great input. This can definitely include private collections as well. I hope to be breeding with in a year or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there , Marion is not very far away at all ... Well relitively.. I go out that way for work about 2 times per month.. Straight shot down 81 ... As far as places to check out frogs? I dunno ... I know tha there are 3 "active" member down this way , and a few others who don't come around a ton just here in Roanoke area.... Give us a shout if you ever want to make it down this way , we all have fairly decent collections in a wide range of frogs... Hope to hear from you soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Far as a meeting in SC , I would love to if work permits... I would more than likely end up staying in a hotel for a night ....
Click to expand...


We bought a house in Saltville and will be out there in two weeks! As soon as everything calms down, I will try to make it out your way. I love to look at peoples setups and talk. Hope you are up for it. :wink:


----------



## Frognut

Anyone is always welcome to stop by and check out my collection (plants & frogs) I do like to travel on the weekends, for fun. Just let me know in advance.


----------



## EricT

[/quote]


We bought a house in Saltville and will be out there in two weeks! As soon as everything calms down, I will try to make it out your way. I love to look at peoples setups and talk. Hope you are up for it. :wink:[/quote]

Let me know , and I will talk to the other 2 guys who are friends locally and I am sure they wouldn't mind having some company to stop and chat frogs with... Looking forward to it ...



I think we should definetly try and get together for another Meeting sometime ...


----------



## EricT

Anyone still around for this thread? We should try and get together again .. it was a few hours drive for us but it was very cool and well worth it.


----------



## heaventreeofstars

EricT said:


> Anyone still around for this thread? We should try and get together again .. it was a few hours drive for us but it was very cool and well worth it.


Are you talking about for that show that is in Raleigh in May?


----------



## adrian72

That or the Richmond show, it would be cool to meet locals for trade or show and tell.


----------



## EricT

If we could get a good group of people together I wouldn't mind driving to either show... just to make the drive bearable it would be nice to have some sort of substantial get together...


----------



## SS7

I'd really like to some local hobbyists and/or go to a show.

SS


----------



## EricT

Is there anybody out there? Hello.....Hello....


----------



## NathanB

whats the greenhouse in nova that everyone raves about?


----------



## NathanB

EricT said:


> Is there anybody out there? Hello.....Hello....


only crickets


----------



## EricT

Chirp ... chirp.... 

I haven't heard anything about a gren house. I do vist any nurseries I see in my travels though... 

I recently just started sending out a Pm to anyone who may be with in driving distance about starting a regional club. Here is the link , join up if you get the chance..


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers.html


----------



## Leaf28

Is this group still around??


----------



## frogface

Hey! Where are you located? There is an NC/SC group and a Va group. NC/SC is kind of lazy but Va does some stuff.


----------



## frogface

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/92149-va-meet-n-greet-march-9th.html


----------



## cowboys22

I'm very interested..I'm in eastern nc and meeting froggers in my area are few and far between..by the way any froggers in the rocky mt,Roanoke rapids va/nc border area plez give me a shout..


----------



## Elphaba

I'm in Chapel Hill/Carrboro but make treks down to the Dunn/Fayetteville area pretty often. =) If you ever need anything, please let me know! I'll do what I can to help you.

Best,
Ash


----------



## flapjax3000

If anyone is interested, I have several 18x18x24 Zoomeds that are drilled for drainage if anyone is interested. Also included are the bulkheads, a glass top to cover the screen and an 18 inch Exoterra light. I am looking to trade for a 65, 75 or 90 gallon tank that holds water. Asking 50 dollars per setup. I am located in Northern Va, but I travel throughout the state. I will be in SC, NC and Ga in the next two weeks.


----------

